

Hey, Twitter, here’s this one thing you should fix (2012) - dzedajs
http://marisantons.lv/en/2012/04/18/hey-twitter-heres-one-thing-fix-2/

======
lcnmrn
This issue is solved by the way reply system works on
[http://sublevel.net/](http://sublevel.net/)

